# Fresh water tank probes



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

On my 2012 Comanche would I be right in thinking that the only way to access these would be to drop the water tank?

If so, how many man hours would this be?

We keep on getting false readings even on level(ish) ground so I'm wondering if they are corroded up...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Empty the tank, throw in a few bottles of cheap cola, drive around and slosh it about then leave 24hrs, empty and flush through.

There's a good chance the cola will clean the coating off the probes and restore all to working order.

You could also try some very diluted vinegar or citric acid if you don't fancy the cola.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Give in now - tank probes never seem to make any sense no mater how old or new / whatever the make of motorhome

I do love my current motorhome - it has internal hatches that I can take the cover off and actually see what is in there

I trust my own eyes more than the level gauges!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tezmcd;1712322
I do love my current motorhome - it has internal hatches that I can take the cover off and actually see what is in there
I trust my own eyes more than the level gauges![/QUOTE said:


> So does ours.
> 
> Are there some motorhome tanks without access? If so, it seems strange and very unprofessional to design it like that.
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

My Autotrail Mohawk had underslung tanks - no easy access to them as far as I was aware


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Just an update...

The probes are covered by the warranty I got when I bought the MH so the warrantor (the dealer) has authorised diagnosis and fix as required (panel and/or probes). 

If there are no problems with them then I have to pay for the work....but as there is definitely either a problem with the probes or the panel I should be fine.

I'll report back in a week or so.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Graham.
I have a 2010 Arapaho and had problems with the level sensors. I have copied and pasted the answer to my problem back in 2011. Your problem may be similar.

''Hi again to all interested parties.
I've sorted the problem.
The black cover below the tank has to be removed.(4 nuts) This also reveals the tank inspection cover.
The wiring to the level sensors can then be found on the passenger side of the water tank. Using a sharp knife carefully cut the foil backed lining material thus exposing the connections (you can feel them trough the foil before making a cut) There was some water present. The connection is made with a 6mm bolt screwed into a Rawl fitting which expands into the wall of the tank. (5off for the various levels plus a common) I removed the rawl fittings dried them off, as well as the local area,and refitted them with a smear of silicone to assist the seal. The foil was repaired with gaffa tape.
The level system now works fine.
For info, when the water level drops below 25% an alarm bleeps to warn of the shortage, although the pump still works. The alarm is muted by pressing the central arrow key on the display.
I know it would of been covered by warranty, but it would of cost a lot in fuel to get to the dealer.
I hope this helps anyone who has similar problems.
Frank''

Graham if you do a search in Autotrail for water tank sensor you should find the complete thread that was started by myself.
Hope this helps you or your dealer.
Frank


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

FranknJan said:


> Hi Graham.
> I have a 2010 Arapaho and had problems with the level sensors. I have copied and pasted the answer to my problem back in 2011. Your problem may be similar.
> 
> ''Hi again to all interested parties.
> ...


Here's the thread referred to above Graham.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/53-autotrail-motorhomes/88297-fresh-water-level-sensor.html


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Frank and Kev - that's great info - thanks very much :thumbup:

Sometimes a "Like" just isn't enough :grin2:

I've passed the info on to the dealer

Cheers again

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Update

So on Friday this episode was brought to a close when the probes were replaced by a dealer near Worcester under the authority of the dealer I bought the MH from in Somerset. All done under warranty so happy days.

I was shown the rogue probes and the long one had at least 5mm of scale caked all over it. :surprise: Real hard scale which couldn't be scrapped off nor dissolved. No wonder the probe didn't work (I wish I'd had a camera to take a picky to show you).

Anyhoo all sorted so off we went to Moreton for the weekend...except that we didnt:frown2:

We got to site and the water system was spluttering. As the tanks had been drained I guess there was air in the system that would soon bleed through. But no...

It just kept sucking air/water through. Plus the pump kept on running even after taps were shut off. The flush on the toilet became almost unusable as did any of the taps. Mrs GMJ tried to have a shower on Sat morning but it was inconclusive at best!

I checked the pipes/connections as best as I could but they didn't show any issues.

Sooooo....we had to cut our weekend short; drop the MH back at the dealer and come home on Saturday:frown2: Luckily as I had gone up to the dealer early on Friday Sarah was in the car so we were able to get home.

I am awaiting news of what has caused this. The MH chap is in Monday so hopefully will sort then.

Graham :frown2:

NB On the good news front we met a lovely couple who were away in their new (to them) Swift MH (only 1 year old: Esprit 454 I think), for the first time. It would have been impolite to ask her age but he volunteered that he was 79!...and they had just got the MH and were away for the first time with a real 'give it a go attitude' and very little in the way of MH experience. A very friendly couple whom I tried to help out a little. They may well join MHF as I gave them the website address on the basis that usually at least someone on here knows the answer to every question or at least where to look :grin2:


----------

